# How do you get a halter horse back into halter shape??



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a halter yearling and for the past 4 months he has just been out to pasture and hasnt been shown for a while. What are some ways that you get your halter horses back into shape? he isnt really that bad looking i mean he is lacking a tiny bit of muscle,but any input helps.Thank you in advanced and Iam sry if this isnt the right place to post this.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

A picture would help us see how out of shape he is and where he needs work.

I don't think it would be much work consider he is still a baby.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok I will take some pictures tomorrow and I will post them tomorrow night.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Since he's a baby, you won't want to work him too hard. Walking up and down hills at this or any other age is usually great work to tone up. (lol for both you and the baby :lol IMO it will give him strength and muscle without too much exertion on yearling/still growing joints...It's something that he would do normally.


----------



## ZackLover1 (May 9, 2009)

Withour foals and yearlings we did lots of lunging work and necksweating...it's good cuz when you're done and letting him sweat he gets a lesson on how to tie and be patient if he's not used to it ...small stretches feel nice before and after too!


----------



## dvlqh (Apr 27, 2009)

With our yearlings, we only work for about 6 minutes a day in either ponying with horse or 4 wheeler or else lunging. Try not to lunge every day as it is more stressful on growing joints. We neck sweat 6 days a week and they all get Sunday off even the older horses when not at a show. Only leave them up for 1/2 to 1 hour so boredom doesnt take over. Hope this helps


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry to butt in but I have a couple questions about Halter shows but I am new to the forum and for some reason cant figure out how to do a new post. Please let me know how or move this for me. Thanks

Does a horse have to be real young to do Halter shows? What do they look for? My new AQHA gelding has great bloodlines and is a pretty boy but not realy flashy. He just turned 6 and is 16h sorrel with star.
My farrier had him to train for WP but they got out of showing and he never got around to him. Would Halter be a way to start in showing?

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

dvlqh said:


> With our yearlings, we only work for about 6 minutes a day in *either ponying with horse or 4 wheeler* or else lunging. Try not to lunge every day as it is more stressful on growing joints. We neck sweat 6 days a week and they all get Sunday off even the older horses when not at a show. Only leave them up for 1/2 to 1 hour so boredom doesnt take over. Hope this helps


This is what I was taught as well. Light lunging or round pen work is ok now and again, but I guess the circles are stressful. Ponying (with a 4 wheeler made me laugh when I first heard it) in straight lines I heard is best.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Mostly working with them as described before about going up and down hills, disengaging small circles under lead and so on, will help pop muscles. Fitting is about the best thing to also start with. Changing or improving feeds and establish a diet to fit your yearling!

Sherri: Many halter classes start in the Weanling class, typically 6 months, then goes to Yearling, 2 year, 3 year, 4 and older.. Later on, theres also Broodmare halter! Stallions will have their own catagory as well.


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

I trot my yearling on a lunge line for about 5 minutes each way. He builds up some muscle and looses fat that he has.


----------

